# Atlanta photographers?



## Lightsped (Mar 13, 2019)

Any Atlanta folks here? I live in Cobb County (NW ATL Metro).


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 13, 2019)

West of you just over the AL line. Have a son that lives on west edge Marietta. Takes about an hour and a half for us through the woods.


----------

